# Shurline teflon brushes?



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

I just picked up some 3" straight and 3" angled sash Shurline teflon coated brushes from my local tool supply store. I couldn't pass them up at $2.98 and $2.97 each respectively. I got 5 of each but am thinking about going back and getting a couple of cases. Has anyone used these? I know they are more marketed towards the DIY homeowner but at less than 3 bucks each I figure I can't go wrong.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sir paintalot said:


> I just picked up some 3" straight and 3" angled sash Shurline teflon coated brushes from my local tool supply store. I couldn't pass them up at $2.98 and $2.97 each respectively. I got 5 of each but am thinking about going back and getting a couple of cases. Has anyone used these? I know they are more marketed towards the DIY homeowner but at less than 3 bucks each I figure I can't go wrong.


Pretty much anything I've used that has the name shurline has been a less than ecstatic experience.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of their products can't hold a candle to pro tools but I love my telescoping extension pole with comfort grip. As far ad the brushes go, I've never used them but you get what you pay for.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Would probably make good epoxy throwaways so long as they don't shed.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Would probably make good epoxy throwaways so long as they don't shed.


 Yeah well I don't use epoxy, but i generally just toss my oil brushes so I can always use them for that. Gonna give one a try tomorrow on some latex and see how they do.
I used to use strictly Purdy brushes but over the years I stopped using them. They are good brushes for sure but not worth the money. I get the same results with the 7 dollar brushes at ICI or now they're called Dulux. It's more the skill of the painter than the brush I have found, I mean you can't get good results using a crappy brush but you just don't need a 30 dollar brush. The cheaper brushes don't last as long but for 7 bucks they do just fine.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok I broke out one of these bad boys out today. I have to say that if I had paid 20 bucks for this brush I would be disappointed. But the fact that I paid less than 3 bucks I am ecstatic!. The first thing you notice about the brush is the lack of bristles! Ha, there is probably 1/3 the amount of bristles than in a regular mid grade brush. So it doesn't hold much paint. But, the paint flows really well and it cleans up incredibly easy. I am definitely going to go buy some more of these. The best 3 dollar brush I have ever seen. Perfect throwaway for oil and not too bad for latex either.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> Most of their products can't hold a candle to pro tools but I love my telescoping extension pole with comfort grip. As far ad the brushes go, I've never used them but you get what you pay for.....


We bought one of those telescoping poles it broke the same day :-/


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

sir paintalot said:


> It's more the skill of the painter than the brush I have found, I mean you can't get good results using a crappy brush but you just don't need a 30 dollar brush. The cheaper brushes don't last as long but for 7 bucks they do just fine.



I beg to differ I think it's more like a 50\50 kinda thing.:blink:


----------

